# Advice for more tips



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

Don't say a word and play this in a continuous loop. Customers love it!!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

TXqwi3812 said:


> Don't say a word and play this in a continuous loop. Customers love it!!


Some baseball player's intro?
He flamed out once he got the big deal, now he is ok, that deal looks like a bargain in 2019.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

You driving elementary school bus now?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

dauction said:


> You driving elementary school bus now?


Good one, more to follow ?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I wish Barney would eat those kids after 20 seconds of that


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

And then explode, like pigeons and bread. Perfect ending.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

They might pay you to turn it off...


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

I have never see that before,,,but 2.5 Billion views?

youtube pays $1,000 per million views

that is 2.5 million dollars for the owner of this video


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Dave Bust said:


> I have never see that before,,,but 2.5 Billion views?
> 
> youtube pays $1,000 per million views
> 
> that is 2.5 million dollars for the owner of this video


Depends- if All views in the US, maybe, but if it is coming from other places, not so much
It is like the hepatitis c pill from Gilead... it costs almost 100* more here than in Africa?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

TXqwi3812 said:


> Don't say a word and play this in a continuous loop. Customers love it!!


My son loves this song


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

Dave Bust said:


> I have never see that before,,,but 2.5 Billion views?
> 
> youtube pays $1,000 per million views
> 
> that is 2.5 million dollars for the owner of this video


I know the amount of views is nuts. I just heard the song when a baseball player decided to use it as a walk up song. 
Play it a few times and see if you can get it out of your head lol.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

OP..in the similar vein ..with an adult twist ...bye bye boobies


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Now bye bye boobies could be treading on harassment ..so to be safe you may want to just go with bringing a safe Big Smile to everyones face with this ..


----------

